# permanent caulk



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

for filling crack between concrete foundation and Sill plates(below the rim joist) do i use polyurethane caulk or silicone caulk? is polyurethane can only use on concrete/mortar not ideal for wood/concrete crack filling?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

For the interior and being used for air seal?

If so, tuck a foam straw in the larger gaps and seal them up with some of that or use backer rod.

After that, any good sealant will work. Try to get the bulk dust off the top of the concrete so it is bonding to something with some tooth.


----------

